# Input for SIG 556 Rifle ???



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

Anyone have any input on the SIG 556 rifles?/ Thinking about one in 7.62 x 39 but the 1200.00 tag makes one want to do a little research first. If anyone owns one I woud like to hear what you think of it compared to other assalt rifles?? I find it hard to get a good sight picture on AK'S because I wear glasses and can't seem to get low enough cheek rest to line up a sight pic. I know I can change the stock or go to optics but still would like the option of iron sights when desired. Thanks. Danny


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

In 7.62x39 I wouldnt get it. Mostly because the round is crap to begin with. If Im dropping that kind of coin on a rifle chambered in 7.62x39 its going to be a high quality Russian or Chinese AK and I would only do that for collectibility instead of a shooter.

$1200 will build a fine AR.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*7.62 x 39*

Thanks for the input, but I have to ask, I have never owned a good 7.62 only a couple of sks and a cheap wasr ak, however I thought the round was a good round from hearing all talk about it, and to hear that it is crap from a member with 7.62 in the name , I think I should listen good and take that advice. Thanks mind clearing up your opinion on the round, it could possibly scratch an itch I have had for awhile on a 7.62x39 purchase. I allready have 1 AR, but could shift my itch to a 308 M1A1 or such.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

TraderDan said:


> Thanks for the input, but I have to ask, I have never owned a good 7.62 only a couple of sks and a cheap wasr ak, however I thought the round was a good round from hearing all talk about it, and to hear that it is crap from a member with 7.62 in the name , I think I should listen good and take that advice. Thanks mind clearing up your opinion on the round, it could possibly scratch an itch I have had for awhile on a 7.62x39 purchase. I allready have 1 AR, but could shift my itch to a 308 M1A1 or such.


+1... I'm about ready to buy an AK and would also appreciate your thoughts...I was under the same impression as TraderDan, thought it was a good round with similar ballistics to a 30-30. Thanks!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

The round is like having an semi auto 30-30, great round for deer and hogs. Cheap ammo for target and the better ammo for hunting, if you reload even better. My mini 30 is as accurate and deadly as most of the deer guns used anywhere. It is one of my favorite 40yd to 150yd rds.

The AK is less accurate, depends on what you are using it for.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Its a good round for what its designed to do, but for a $1200 shooter I want to be able to have some pretty good accuracy and 7.62x39 just isnt a cartridge designed for optimum accuracy.

Im not bashing the round and Im a big AK fan if you hadnt noticed. Im just saying that there is no way Id drop $1200 on a shooter (now collectable AKs are a different story) chambered in 7.62x39.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

I didn't think they chambered the 556 in anything other than 5.56mm. A sig 556 is waayyyyyyy better quality than any ak.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Crab Man said:


> I didn't think they chambered the 556 in anything other than 5.56mm. A sig 556 is waayyyyyyy better quality than any ak.


How many Sig 556s have you owned? How many quality AKs have you owned?
:whistling:

And yes, they have 7.62x39mm Sig556.

What gun is better? Well first you have to answer what the word "better" means to you.

As a collector of AKs Id take a Polytech Legend, SGL-31-94 with a quality Russian optic (this gun would be a HELL of a shooter and ammo is cheap enough to stack it deep) or an excellent condition Russian Type III for $1200.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

Since you collect ak's I wouldn't expect any different, but not everyone is a fan. I would rather have a piston driven ar, but we are all aloud to have our own opinions. A lot of people spend a grand on an ar.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Crab Man said:


> Since you collect ak's I wouldn't expect any different, but not everyone is a fan. I would rather have a piston driven ar, but we are all aloud to have our own opinions. A lot of people spend a grand on an ar.


Thats not my point. Would $1200 be wise to spend on an AR chambered in 7.62x39?

Unless you really can buy as many toys as you want, I would say most people would say no. My point is that if I was going to spend that kind of coin on something that shoots x39, the sig would not be my first choice.

If the OP wants an AR based platform then he should grab something chambered in .223/5.56, 7.62x51, or even 6.8 simply because these cartridges maximize the accuracy potential of the platform where as x39 has no other real advantages except for saving a few cents a shot.

In no way am I saying the AK is better then the AR. The AR is definitely a better shooter and better in other ways as well. Of course I dont think the AK is terrible either.

Again, Im just trying to say that unless $1200 to the OP isnt that big of a purchase, ANYTHING other then a collectable AK is probably a bad buy especially if the OP is wanting a shooter. $1200 can buy a nice rifle that shoots a cartridge such as the four previously mentioned that when all things equal, well outperforms 7.62x39 in most all situations.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

There is a reason manufacterer's are producing ar uppers in 7.62x39, and that's because there is a demand. Now I do agree with you that their are better rounds offered in this platform, especially when you consider the many different options available if you have an ar built, which you could do for the price of the sig. Rounds like the .257 wssm, 6.8 spc, .458 socom are all better choices for hunting. And their are others. Or you could step up to an ar 10 in .308 or a SCAR heavy.

But for self-defense/battle rifle 7.62x39 in a modern rifle like the sig 556 isn't all that bad of an idea. Ammo will always be available and terminal performance isn't to shabby for that purpose. 

I suggest the OP study the round before buying and compare it to other rounds available in different ar's in the same price range, but if it's what he really wants I think the sig is a really good platform.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Crab, for the $$ just get a mini 30 to fire that round, you can hunt and defend yourself with it alot cheaper.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i have a 556 sig pistol, also have a new infired m1a for sale


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> Crab, for the $$ just get a mini 30 to fire that round, you can hunt and defend yourself with it alot cheaper.


In this case I'd say "ditto". And I don't like the Mini 14 one bit. Most of them shoot like a shotgun....except only one pellet at a time... same pattern though..

7.62x39 in a AR platform is a waste of money in my opinion. Just because the uppers are "available" means squat to me.  Next time you're at the range, look around.... there's a lot of "goobers" that own guns, add to that the "mall ninjas" and "internet commandos" and with the right hype you could sell tactical 22LR crap to someone..... oh, wait.... they do sell that crap....

Gun owners and golfers have to be the most gullible folks on the planet. Both industries are so full of hyperbole and just plain BS it makes a sane person's head spin.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, there are a lot cheaper options out there. If you're looking at sig's in the first place (as the op is) I don't think you're looking for the cheapest option.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

308 AR> Sig novelty gun


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

have one and like it much better than my AR's
also the stock folds and collapses making it a very short package.
very accurate


----------

